# Cwc Packard



## CrazyDave (Apr 27, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-PACK...698495?hash=item1c65d7623f:g:YRMAAOSw2GlXHrll

Pricey, but clean..sorry saw this was posted here already for sale...can't delete, but message sent!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow, very clean. And yes, too pricey. For this price I'd expect to see a tank on it.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 28, 2016)

Beautiful og rider. Definitely beyond my comfort zone $$$ speaking, though.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice bike.
Robertriley sold 1 practically identical for 1K to my friend Tim. fyi
I wanted to show OG stitching.....



 

 

 
and super cool Badge.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Beautiful og rider. Definitely beyond my comfort zone $$$ speaking, though.



Yea, but you can make payments of $56/mo for 24 months!   Doesn't that make it easier????


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 28, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Yea, but you can make payments of $56/mo for 24 months!   Doesn't that make it easier????




Yeah, i would love to be in debt over a bicycle. No, thanks. Haha. The amount of money doesn't so much make me wince. It is what I am getting for that price. That bike is very nice and I think you take even 15% off and then work from there and you have a better price. 

The stitching did stick out to me. I like small details like that. That kinda thing isn't appreciated enough. With machines doing more and the human hand less, this kind of thing is that much more important. 

Great bike. I will now go sell one of my organs to fund it.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 28, 2016)

One more thing, I am also probably one of the only people on here that finds absolutely no attraction to the Elgin Bluebird. To me, it is a hideous bicycle. Tske that!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm cheap but I'll keep my organs for now!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> One more thing, I am also probably one of the only people on here that finds absolutely no attraction to the Elgin Bluebird. To me, it is a hideous bicycle. Tske that!



I think they're cool but I'd rather have the money in my pocket for what some of those bad boys are going for!


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 28, 2016)

Smart man, Intense. Smart man. Need organs and money. Haha


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> One more thing, I am also probably one of the only people on here that finds absolutely no attraction to the Elgin Bluebird. To me, it is a hideous bicycle. Tske that!



Nope, your not alone.  I agree. Those no nose, rounded front things too, ugly as sin to my eye.  Rare and pricey does not equate to desirable to me.  I'd rahter roll a ratty old Roadmaster any day, heck for their price, I'd buy another jeep and drive over it. ahahhahaha


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

huh, no make offer either


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

bricycle said:


> huh, no make offer either



It's less than a hour from me but it might make my other roadmaster's jealous..or maybe the girls bikes will roll all over it and I'll have the only 2016 roadmasters worth havin in 9 months?! Hmmmm. I gotta think on this one.

Side note:  I thought the truss bars were incorrect on my latest find like this because they were smaller than the holes in the fork they secure through, but I see on this bike the rods are also quite a but smaller in diameter than the fork holes they go through...Odd to me, all my others fit snugly......


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Nope, your not alone.  I agree. Those no nose, rounded front things too, ugly as sin to my eye.  Rare and pricey does not equate to desirable to me.  I'd rahter roll a ratty old Roadmaster any day, heck for their price, I'd buy another jeep and drive over it. ahahhahaha



You're killin me, Dave.....that would be a great YouTube video....you provide the bike, you already have the jeep and I'll do the video!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> It's less than a hour from me but it might make my other roadmaster's jealous..or maybe the girls bikes will roll all over it and I'll have the only 2016 roadmasters worth havin in 9 months?! Hmmmm. I gotta think on this one.



Dave, they'll end up being 2017 Roadmasterettes....not quite as desire able as the 2016's


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

Intense One said:


> You're killin me, Dave.....that would be a great YouTube video....you provide the bike, you already have the jeep and I'll do the video!



How about we go look at someone elses bike and do a hit and run?  Then we can giggle like school girls as we speed away.....   Where does Stig live? Hes got that "beauty" of one for sale :O


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2016)

Humm...better pick another bike....he may have LoJack and a loaded .45


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Humm...better pick another bike....he may have LoJack and a loaded .45



ok, but I bet he's cocked and locked if anyone with a jeep pulls into to look at her now...hahahhahaha


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Nice bike.
> Robertriley sold 1 practically identical for 1K to my friend Tim. fyi
> I wanted to show OG stitching.....
> View attachment 310214 View attachment 310215 View attachment 310216
> and super cool Badge.




Tim's is in WAY better shape.  Matter a fact, it was the best original paint bike I have ever owned


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 29, 2016)

The eBay bike is nice but a bit over priced. Those fenders are also confusing me. Never seen those on any CWC built bike


----------

